# This is where all of you are!



## Bill S (Nov 21, 2015)

I had been wondering where Passenger Train Collector Brian has been on OGR. Doing a Google search (cached page)brought me to a deleted thread on OGR. While I knew a little of the excessive moderation over there, I never had a problem. I usually don't post that often. Just like to look and see what the others are doing and occasionally help out or be helped with a problem. Today, after reading Lee Willis' post about leaving I was surprised to see how many names I recognized in all the 7 pages of comments. Seeing Gunrunnerjohn as Administrator is a plus too! While I don't know him personally, I have been helped directly or indirectly by his responses to others problems. So while a lot of you won't recognize me, I am here too. I'll still be on OGR, still a lot of good info over there, but don't call out a sponsor who cheated you or have a question about a lash-up.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Welcome,
We are glad you found us!
Lots of great folks here and we all love our trains.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Very good. Very good indeed. Welcome Bill S. 

This is a great forum. You will enjoy being here.


----------



## cshabino (Jan 8, 2013)

Another Badger--welcome


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi, Bill. Welcome to the better half. 
I too am getting tired of OGR. And I was there only a few weeks.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome. Great folks around these parts.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome Bill; it is nice to have another Bill. This is a fun place.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome! MTF is a great forum!
Many of us are OGRE refugees.


----------



## BradF (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Bill S.


Brad


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

Bill, I am so glad you found all of us. Many of us have called this our new Forum home for some time now. I think you will enjoy your time spent here.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome Bill, glad to see you found us.


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

Bill, Welcome aboard the MTF!! This is a great forum and I am certain that you will enjoy participating in this forum. Lots of help, advice, news, photos, and lots of great people here.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

lome BILL to the other side of the tracks.


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome Bill S. I am new here too. This is my 2nd post. 

After two times asking where Lee W. and PTC went and having those threads deleted I emailed Matt Makens who told me about this forum. I've been lurking for about 10 days and finally decided to register. Everyone here seems to treat each other in a very civil manner. That's definitely cool. 

I have no animosity to OGR but I don't care for the way they do certain things. The OGR Forum is still good for breaking news but it seems some of the people doing actual modeling left or do not participate as much as they used to. 

Phil


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

Bill,
Welcome to the MTF. There's a bunch of us on this side as well. You'll find less politics over here and no one really cares about being "Politically Correct"(almost no one).:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

I still post occasionally on OGR, but I'm liking it here. I enjoy "Union Station" quite a bit also. 

The one advantage that I do like with OGR is I can simply upload photos over there. Unless I've missed something, I have to link to photos over here. Much less video and photo stuff here as compared to OGR. 

Guess I've got to go back and start using my Photobucket account again. hwell:

Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can upload photos directly to MTF, give it a try.  I actually prefer they be hosted here as folks with external sites tend to move or delete pictures over time and the posts become somewhat worthless with the the accompanying graphics.

How to Post Pictures

Here's a directly uploaded photo.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

Welcome aboard Bill. I'm also relatively new here. I think you'll like it here.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Aloha - long time no see! I'm a seasonal guy with a temporary layouts for the holidays, and my forum activity follows it, fading after the new year. This year might be different since I'm retiring 12/23/15! 

I've been on the OGR forum for many years (as Kelunaboy) and subscribe to the OGR and CTT digital magazines. I too was wondering where some of my favorite posters had gone, glad I found you! 

I joined MTF a few years ago for my N scale interest in Japanese Bullet trains. Still don't have a lot of room but hope to combine my N and O trains on a small layout in 2016.

alan

This is from a 2006 O Gauge layout, the last permanent I built. MTH GP-9 PS-2 and Lionel Swing Bridge.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

oh yea, enjoy the stay, and MAUKA, you just keep that BLUE AND YELLOW STUFF rolling!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

I would have never guessed that you liked the Alaska RR, Terry.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Bill S (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the welcomes. I liked what I have seen so far. Seem to be a lot less egos and more sharing of the hobby.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can upload photos directly to MTH, give it a try.



John.........to MTH?
Did we change the name?

WELCOME BILL WHAT TOOK YOU SO LONG?

YOU TOO JOE! I was wondering back when I suggested checking out the site here, I saw that you signed up and never returned. I was .

Start a new thread on your O RR Joe, you did some nice work.
Heck, you can even show the old N layout if you have pictures yet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, maybe you can upload directly there as well, but you know what I meant!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

big ed said:


> John.........to MTH?
> Did we change the name?
> 
> WELCOME BILL WHAT TOOK YOU SO LONG?
> ...


Hi Ed, thanks for suggesting I join here. I wil start a thread on my layout and wil also check in on the N scale forum and post some pics there. After joining here I forgot about it and rediscovered it last week. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks GRJ, here's a trial shot.


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

Very nice photo Jerry. I always liked that paint scheme.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gnnpnut said:


> Thanks GRJ, here's a trial shot.


Nice picture.:smilie_daumenpos:

Now why don't you show it instead of a clickable link?
If you want.

All you need to do is go back to the post where the pictures are and 1- *click edit*,
then 2-*click go advanced*.
then look up top and 3- *click on the paper clip*,
then 4-* click whatever shows*.

If you only have one picture it will just be a link click on it.
more then one picture will say insert all click on it.
All your pictures will show as pictures.

*Every time you upload a picture after it uploads go back and click the paper clip a second time then click whatever shows.*
It inserts the pictures as pictures instead of a link.

We only have 48 hours to edit, if you miss that ask a mod to insert them for you.

If you happen to post a lot of pictures and the thread gets long it is a lot of clicking back and forth to see the pictures.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

Welcome! I'll stay with OGR as long as the 1:43 car thread continues.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome to Model Train Forum, Bill!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Hudson J1e said:


> Welcome Bill S. I am new here too. This is my 2nd post.
> 
> After two times asking where Lee W. and PTC went and having those threads deleted I emailed Matt Makens who told me about this forum. I've been lurking for about 10 days and finally decided to register. Everyone here seems to treat each other in a very civil manner. That's definitely cool.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Phil!


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome Bill!

I still hang out on OGR too! I was glad to find a lot of familiar faces here!!


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

gnnpnut said:


> Thanks GRJ, here's a trial shot.
> 
> I still post occasionally on OGR, but I'm liking it here. I enjoy "Union Station" quite a bit also.
> 
> *The one advantage that I do like with OGR is I can simply upload photos over there. Unless I've missed something, I have to link to photos over here. Much less video and photo stuff here as compared to OGR. *


TOTALLY AGREE... It is easier and less painful to donate a pint of blood than post a picture here.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SantaFeJim said:


> TOTALLY AGREE... It is easier and less painful to donate a pint of blood than post a picture here.


I can post a pictures in seconds. Once you learn it is easy.

This is what I keep handy to show new members. There are other ways but I think this is the easiest. And what I told gmmpnut (above) is easy and should be done. Basically all he has to do is go back and click the paperclip and then click what is there, then the picture will show as a picture. I guess he did not see it?* We only have 48 hrs to edit.*

A copy and paste I keep handy to post,

What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads. The minimize that upload box.

5, *After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments. *
(if you forget to go back your pictures will just show as a clickable link instead of a picture in the post. Go back and click the paper clip again after you upload and click insert all or if you only have one picture click on the link there a second time.)
Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.

Your picture should be in the thread.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2015)

Jim, posting a photo here is a piece of cake once you get the hang of it. I also like the *LARGE SIZE*.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Big Ed,

I am gonna give your instructions a try. If I am successful, and pictures show up in this thread, than any idiot should be able to follow your instructions. 

Here goes...

STOPPED on step #2. When I click on the paper clip... BROWSE is not an option.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2015)

I needed to use Google Chrome to get to all of the functions, Jim.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Brian, I am using Google Chrome on my MAC.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

*More ARR Blue and Yellow*

Here you go TGP, this was taken a couple of years ago on vacation.


----------



## JDaddy (Jun 8, 2011)

I can easily add pictures via my laptop, but have not ventured via my phone. 
I am sure it will be a learning curve... and then somebody will change it again! hwell:


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Here


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice image to select, Jim.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

mauka said:


> Here you go TGP, this was taken a couple of years ago on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 107394


Nice photo! I think Terry will love it.


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

I too was following that thread. I was surprised how long it lived. Last I saw it was 22hrs old then it was gone

Matt


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2015)

Matt, we are very appreciative that many of the folks on the other forum still think of us and the many contributions we made to it over the years. We are no longer their because ownership did not act or reflect their opinions. It was quite to the contrary. Their loss, our gain.


----------

